# A Yard that Fairs Bottoms for Racing in RI?



## luv4sailin (Jul 3, 2006)

The is a yard somewhere in R.I. (I think it is R.I.) that specializes in racing bottoms for sailboats. Does anyone know the name? Thanks in advance for you input.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Try waterline 
Waterline Systems
or Guck
Custom Boat Repair and Maintenance - Guck Inc - Bristol, Rhode Island

Be sure to speak with your bank first...


----------

